# Refuges and permits?



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

It says a permit is required for unit IIIA2 at upper souris, during the rifle season, but with a muzzle loader permit you may hunt without permit. Whats the deal if your using a bow? Whats the deal with Hunting Units II and I at Upper Souris?


----------

